# Milk production and increasing milk production



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello,

I just started this Spring raising goats( and very much enjoy it)
I have two dairy goats in milk.

One goat (whose name is Ginger) used be producing 3/4 to 1 gallon daily about two months ago and is now producing 1/4-1/2 a gallon... Why is this? Ginger is a Saanen/Alpine.

The other goat is producing about the same but with less fluctuation.

Could it be that she doesn't have enough grain (1 pound per milking-2 pounds daily)?
Or is this normal for her to cut back in the fall. They are on pasture that gets moved once its down to 8 inches or so and get herbal wormer from Hoegger supply weekly. Could this be a health issue?

Also It has been very cold here in New York State and some rainy days when they are inside, I dont know if this has anything to do with it.

What are ways of increasing milk production?


Thanks

Jesse-


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Some does slack off the closer to breeding season... alfalfa pellets or hay can help as well as plenty water.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with liz. As a rule, for a full sized doe, she should receive a half a pound of grain for every pound of milk she produces each day, also make sure her waters is clean to encourage her to drink more. Sounds like you are doing everything right.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Depending on when she freshened that sounds pretty normal to me. Most does seem to peek around two to three months fresh and then they typically start to drop off after that. At least that has been my experience and seems to be what I have read other people have noticed most of the time. I agree with what the other posters have said about feed and water, alfalfa can definitely boost milk production, and good water is a must. One thing that I have found to be the very best for boosting production is beet pulp though. Last winter my doe went from less than a pint a day up to over a quart a day when I added a cup of beet pulp to her feed. I was really impressed and plan to start adding it again pretty soon since my girls are dropping off again. I just feed the shredded pulp dry, but I know some people use the cubes and wet them so they don't swell in their stomaches. Good luck!


----------

